# South Carolina skiff lover.



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Welcome, I fish out of Edisto when I am back in SC. Grew up in the midlands and went to school at The Citadel. There are several SC guys on here


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Welcome Marsh. You guys have a great coastline. I was fortunate enough to flyfish with Chris Wilson a couple of years ago.


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Marshbound88 (Feb 24, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> Welcome Marsh. You guys have a great coastline. I was fortunate enough to flyfish with Chris Wilson a couple of years ago.


Yeah we


sjrobin said:


> Welcome Marsh. You guys have a great coastline. I was fortunate enough to flyfish with Chris Wilson a couple of years ago.


I fish the Port Royal Sound area, and we have some pretty big tides up here. Alot can change in a small amount of time.


----------



## Marshbound88 (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## THTSARUMR (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm in Beaufort. Hit me up if your ever fishing this way.


----------

